# Flatband or tube?



## barzu46

Witch is better and why?
I'm new to ti forum and i'm new with slingshots so don't criticase me if i asked a stupid question


----------



## NaturalFork

If you search the forum on this you will find everything you need. This topic has been discussed about 800 times.


----------



## e~shot

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1298-slingshot-faqs/


----------



## Papa G

Not an easy one to answer. Some like tubes some like bands, Myself I use both. Thechoice for me comes down too money and what i can get at the tome. I like both and some frames lend there self to one or the other. As an over al lview use what you have or what you like. all the best George


----------



## gamekeeper john

i agree this as been discussed a thousend times lol,

flatbands are faster but tubes last longer


----------



## barzu46

thank you very much for the answers


----------



## Jack Ratt

There's no such thing as a stupid question. Most of us get our knowledge by asking someone something or other. I have always used 6mm square rubber on all my builds and I've been doing it 40yrs.

I recently joined this forum and wanted to know exactly the same thing. I read a few old posts, watched a few video's and after doing so, I've just ordered my first ever tube bands from ebay. I don't know if I'll try the flat bands though because I just don't think they look as good as the tubes or my normal square bands.

But, that's just my opinion. Loads of people on here use flat bands and most of them shoot better with them than I can only dream about.

They are relatively cheap to buy so why not do as I have and just buy some and make your own mind up.

Enjoy your time here, there's a whole mine of information for us to discover


----------

